# Weight difference 9sp dura ace hubs vs hugi 240s



## single1x1 (Mar 26, 2005)

I am wondering what type of weight difference there is between the 9sp dura ace hubs and the hugi 240 hubs, I think the front hubs are 178 and about 100 for the hugi, but I am not sure about the rear. 
I called and left a message at cyclocross world about their dura ace and open pro wheel set with db dt spokes and alloy nipples for $360, if they are older 9sp compatable hubs I'm interested since the pair costs $20 less then the excel sports swiss threat rear wheel. The wheels would be for road ridding on my geared cross bike (I don't have or really need a dedicated road bike, but would like a lighter set of wheels for road riding.)
The current wheels I use for road riding are velocity deep road v's with shimano rx100 hubs and double butted spokes and brass nipples, so either wheel set would save me quite a bit of weight. Trying to decide if the additional weight saving of the excel sports swiss threat wheel set is worth the extra $250 or so. I'm 6ft and about 170# and think either wheel set should be strong enough for road riding for me.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

single1x1 said:


> I am wondering what type of weight difference there is between the 9sp dura ace hubs and the hugi 240 hubs, I think the front hubs are 178 and about 100 for the hugi, but I am not sure about the rear.
> I called and left a message at cyclocross world about their dura ace and open pro wheel set with db dt spokes and alloy nipples for $360, if they are older 9sp compatable hubs I'm interested since the pair costs $20 less then the excel sports swiss threat rear wheel. The wheels would be for road ridding on my geared cross bike (I don't have or really need a dedicated road bike, but would like a lighter set of wheels for road riding.)
> The current wheels I use for road riding are velocity deep road v's with shimano rx100 hubs and double butted spokes and brass nipples, so either wheel set would save me quite a bit of weight. Trying to decide if the additional weight saving of the excel sports swiss threat wheel set is worth the extra $250 or so. I'm 6ft and about 170# and think either wheel set should be strong enough for road riding for me.


Per Weight Weenies: Dura Ace HB-7700 F, 32h=117g (no skewer); FH-7700, 32h=312g (no skewer); DT 240s F, 28h=94g (no skewer); DT 240s R, 32h=218g (no skewer).


----------



## single1x1 (Mar 26, 2005)

*thanks for the reply*



alienator said:


> Per Weight Weenies: Dura Ace HB-7700 F, 32h=117g (no skewer); FH-7700, 32h=312g (no skewer); DT 240s F, 28h=94g (no skewer); DT 240s R, 32h=218g (no skewer).


 Thanks for the reply the weights are closer then I thought they would be, and thanks for the no skewer weight, to comparison.


----------

